# flourish exel



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Has anyone used exel with crayfish I bought a new cray and dont want to take a chance unless i know for sure Thanks Pat


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The best was to be sure is to contact Seachem and ask them directly:
http://www.seachem.com/support/contact.html


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Calmer said:


> The best was to be sure is to contact Seachem and ask them directly:
> http://www.seachem.com/support/contact.html


 Thanks Calmer will do.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Your welcome Pat, as there are so many rumours and myths going around about excel. I would hate to see the crayfish be hurt because of misinformation.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd have to imagine that they will be fine as for a while I was dosing tanks with excel that had shrimp in them, and no ill effect was observed.

But to double check, you could probably check a crayfish forum or something.
http://www.crayfishmates.com/


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys dosing with excel is fine as long as I dont overdose they got back to me the same day great service. Pat


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah I have read online that Seachem is very customer relations friendly. That is good because I know for fish, snails, and shrimp that excel is safe at recommended doses. I didn't know if the crayfish shared that same attribute.
Now I know, thanks Pat


----------

